# LOL This Guy



## Gizmo (12/10/14)

More of his craziness here: https://www.youtube.com/user/skippy62able/videos?view=0&flow=grid&sort=p

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

LOL "cactus eating" may I never get that hungry or stupid


----------



## Riaz (13/10/14)

some mothers children i tell ya


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

As my dad used to say: "some mothers have sons, and others just bad luck"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

